# Ky Regions



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys are missing a great shoot.The course is set up very nice and the staff is great also.The turn out is lower than I expected.If you guys get a chance to 
try one you should.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup. can't argue with that...altho some of those targets on C range were purty darn close.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looked at the day 1 results and counted 115 shooters.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

The Kentucky Derby was this weekend and that's only 45 minutes from there
lots of people have derby party's and stuff it a big deal around here
that could be why it's so low


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

The bright side is everyone except one class finished in the top ten...


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I would like to do some but following the week after an ASA event is tough on the work schedule


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph McCluske said:


> The bright side is everyone except one class finished in the top ten...


:smileinbox:


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Turn out was low this weekend.These guys did a great job putting this together.If you get a chance go out and support them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what gets me is everybody was whinin' cause they had to shoot ibo and how they'd like to shoot the asa format...guess they missed gettin' the notice.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

carlosii said:


> what gets me is everybody was whinin' cause they had to shoot ibo and how they'd like to shoot the asa format...guess they missed gettin' the notice.


I have shot all but one ASA this year love them 
I shot the IBO's for the last 8 years 
I like them both but I'm liking the ASA better 
Every one should try both and form your own opinion


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

carlosii said:


> what gets me is everybody was whinin' cause they had to shoot ibo and how they'd like to shoot the asa format...guess they missed gettin' the notice.


Or maybe they were turkey hunting in the long awaited limited season in Kentucky and the surrounding states like Ohio and Indiana. 

I am a 3d enthusiast, but during turkey and deer season, it takes a back seat, UNLESS I can hunt all morning, then run over when it's convenient for me and shoot. The regions/Asa format doesn't work too well for that. I was bummed that I had to miss it, but until Bedford iBo, I'm tied up either hunting for myself, or introducing others to turkey hunting and trying to guide them to their first turkeys.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Regions is a good idea, I would say they could have picked a better week. I hope they get it figured out quick. I would think you are losing money with only 115 shooters.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Well im sure it was a great setup. I hope they payout quicker for KY than OK still waiting on my check from the stillwater region.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

shooter64 said:


> Regions is a good idea, I would say they could have picked a better week. I hope they get it figured out quick. I would think you are losing money with only 115 shooters.


I don't know. It's a mirror image of the ASA. And, yes, I agree, Regions has got put some space between them and the ASA. Attendance doesn't climb and this may be the last year...


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya poor weekend. Kentucky Derby and Redding.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

It isn't quite a mirror image. Regions offers classes to those with bowhunting rigs who want to shoot 320 fps I would think that would bring more shooters to the party, but I think it just takes time to get the word out there. I had a blast at Carrollton, KY and as always with archers the people were great!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

okarcher said:


> Well im sure it was a great setup. I hope they payout quicker for KY than OK still waiting on my check from the stillwater region.


I'm losing faith....and patience myself.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I really think they should stay far away from the region that has an asa shoot that month. People can only have so much time off and money for one big tournament a month. If you use the same demographic as an ASA tournament in the same month, the shooters are going to pick ASA to spend their money at. Bigger payout.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> I'm losing faith....and patience myself.


You might want to go to their Facebook page and rattle their cage.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I think they would do good if they would stick to the region idea what happened to states like pa wv oh this is Ibo only territory they wouldn't and obviously can't compete with the Asa so why schedule most shoots in asa areas


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I had my dose of them in Stillwater and won't take that medicine again,dissapointing


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

They had a live tv internet feed for the pro shoot down. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> I'm losing faith....and patience myself.


I got my check from them for the NC shoot. Wasn't the OK one before ours?....


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> I got my check from them for the NC shoot. Wasn't the OK one before ours?....


Yes.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> You might want to go to their Facebook page and rattle their cage.


I've been rattling their cage and MORE for weeks...........


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

I loved it again,

I will be going 2 more times, god willing.

They got my support


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

wpk said:


> The Kentucky Derby was this weekend and that's only 45 minutes from there
> lots of people have derby party's and stuff it a big deal around here
> that could be why it's so low





smokin12ring said:


> I would like to do some but following the week after an ASA event is tough on the work schedule





Dan-0 said:


> Or maybe they were turkey hunting in the long awaited limited season in Kentucky and the surrounding states like Ohio and Indiana.
> 
> I am a 3d enthusiast, but during turkey and deer season, it takes a back seat, UNLESS I can hunt all morning, then run over when it's convenient for me and shoot. The regions/Asa format doesn't work too well for that. I was bummed that I had to miss it, but until Bedford iBo, I'm tied up either hunting for myself, or introducing others to turkey hunting and trying to guide them to their first turkeys.


Agree with all comments! They have to look forward and try to schedule around other venues...plus quit chasing the ASA around. Put them in different states and times, if they really think they can put their tourney in the same state and the following weekend as an ASA and expect everyone to turn out...they are fooling themselves. Then you throw in turkey seasons in all of the surrounding states and Redding????? Silly


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I'm losing faith....and patience myself.


No check from them for me either...Mine wasn't as big as yours but it's still the principle of the matter. When I contacted the Director of Regions, who is a member on here, he told me to call Dick directly.

I feel like I shouldn't have to..........:zip:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds like it might end up being a trophy shoot.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> No check from them for me either...Mine wasn't as big as yours but it's still the principle of the matter. When I contacted the Director of Regions, who is a member on here, he told me to call Dick directly.
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't have to..........:zip:


Ummmm, I'd advise that you start calling. And be prepared to call many times. I'm now being told that my check got mailed (again?) Yesterday. To be blunt, there have been many revisions to the story...and even more confusion on the proper amount of my check. I don't know that I'd say I've been lied to but I'd be comfortable saying the confusion and disorganization is.....well....its bad. 

If this is the USPS' fault, it sure seems to have affected several people. I know a few still waiting.....but I also know some who got their Stillwater checks right before Paris. 

What I'm "hearing" in the course of these conversations is that the confusion still isn't resolved on payback amounts..... Meaning my scenario isn't unique nor do I expect it to be the last.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Ummmm, I'd advise that you start calling. And be prepared to call many times. I'm now being told that my check got mailed (again?) Yesterday. To be blunt, there have been many revisions to the story...and even more confusion on the proper amount of my check. I don't know that I'd say I've been lied to but I'd be comfortable saying the confusion and disorganization is.....well....its bad.
> 
> If this is the USPS' fault, it sure seems to have affected several people. I know a few still waiting.....but I also know some who got their Stillwater checks right before Paris.
> 
> What I'm "hearing" in the course of these conversations is that the confusion still isn't resolved on payback amounts..... Meaning my scenario isn't unique nor do I expect it to be the last.



Well said, though a bit "conservative". :becky: Keep practicing and you could run for elected office.............or write comments for Barry.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Well said, though a bit "conservative". :becky: Keep practicing and you could run for elected office.............or write comments for Barry.


tomorelli FOR PRESIDENT! :teeth:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> tomorelli FOR PRESIDENT! :teeth:


welllll....i don't know as i would go THAT far...


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I have only been to one Regions event and I really enjoyed it. I liked the format and the attention given to the shooters during the event. But it was not very well organized or run. I think they had a good idea, but planning and execution was lacking. I really hope they can prosper and grow, and I would support them if they had more shoots closer to my area. But at this point their future looks uncertain. It's unfortunate because I would much rather shoot Regions than the IBO Triple Crown shoots. I really like the IBO Worlds, but not the Triple Crown.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> tomorelli FOR PRESIDENT! :teeth:


You can be Hillary's right-hand-man!!! :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> You can be Hillary's right-hand-man!!! :wink:


 That's gross........I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy! ukey:


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> You can be Hillary's right-hand-man!!! :wink:


Them's fightin words right there!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> You can be Hillary's right-hand-man!!! :wink:


She couldn't handle me.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

at least Regions has their scores up. NFAA still hasn't posted scores from its big west coast marked 3D shoot at Redding last weekend.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Ummmm, I'd advise that you start calling. And be prepared to call many times. I'm now being told that my check got mailed (again?) Yesterday. To be blunt, there have been many revisions to the story...and even more confusion on the proper amount of my check. I don't know that I'd say I've been lied to but I'd be comfortable saying the confusion and disorganization is.....well....its bad.
> 
> If this is the USPS' fault, it sure seems to have affected several people. I know a few still waiting.....but I also know some who got their Stillwater checks right before Paris.
> 
> What I'm "hearing" in the course of these conversations is that the confusion still isn't resolved on payback amounts..... Meaning my scenario isn't unique nor do I expect it to be the last.


thats why i don't win when i shoot so i don't have to deal with this.:embara: 


or maybe i just don't shoot well enough i'm not sure:sad:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My check came today...for the right amount. 

Relieved.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> My check came today...for the right amount.
> 
> Relieved.


I cashed mine Wednesday. Correct amount.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya they are mainly competing against asa. Bad idea. Apparently everyone likes asa and the ibo people aren't going to travel that far.


----------

